# One Steps



## tsdclaflin (Jan 13, 2012)

During my personal TSD history, I have belonged to 4 different associations and have learned two different sets of one steps.

The one steps that I have learned are okay for practicing techniques, but they are not very "practical" or realistic.

Does anyone know/teach a good, realistic, practical set of one steps that could actually be used to defend against an attack?  I hate to "re-event the wheel" but I have started to do that.  I am in the process of reviewing the 50+ one steps that I have learned in the two associations and am trying to come up with 10-20 that will really work against a real attack.  For example, I have never learned a one step to defend against a "hay-maker" (a wild, large hook punch) so I am creating one.

I would be interested in everyone's opinion.  Here are the attacks that I have (started) listed as needing a defense against.

1)      Against a step, punch
2)      Against a backfist or jab
3)      Against a Hay-Maker 
4)      Against a cross punch
5)      Against a front kick
6)      Against a round kick
7)      Against a side kick 

Grabs and chokes are another topic....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 13, 2012)

tsdclaflin said:


> During my personal TSD history, I have belonged to 4 different associations and have learned two different sets of one steps.
> 
> The one steps that I have learned are okay for practicing techniques, but they are not very "practical" or realistic.
> 
> ...



For the Haymaker? Move towards it. Block it with the closest hand and counter with the other. Ill let You translate the block and strike into TSD.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 14, 2012)

We've never had set defences in one step, to have set pieces seems to us to be a bit pointless, much better to be able to make it up as you go along, it allows you to act as if it were for real, you don't ask an attacker to do a set piece if he's trying to mug you.


----------



## kbarrett (Jan 21, 2012)

I personally don't like one-steps. Ken


----------



## DMcHenry (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't see many one-steps I like, and to make someone else move like I do doesn't seem right. I like my students to make up their own - they just need to make sense and flow right. The thing I hate to see is when someone stops in the middle when they 'think they messed up'. Just don't stop, finish and then try again.


----------



## kbarrett (Jan 29, 2012)

That I like, I also tell my student when practicing "Hyung" don't stop regardless if they make a mistake just keep going, this way they become more instinctive ratter than relying on pre-arranged motions.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> For the Haymaker? Move towards it. Block it with the closest hand and counter with the other. Ill let You translate the block and strike into TSD.





DMcHenry said:


> I don't see many one-steps I like, and to make someone else move like I do doesn't seem right. I like my students to make up their own - they just need to make sense and flow right. The thing I hate to see is when someone stops in the middle when they 'think they messed up'. Just don't stop, finish and then try again.



Both good comments. 

About the haymaker in general: step in, slightly angle the classical high block to the outside of your body, and then use a straight hand or kick counter.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Mar 12, 2012)

1 step sparring is very useful when trained correctly.
It's not a complete or standalone system and it doesn't work by itself.
It is to develop an instinctive response against an attack, trying to cover most situations and circumstances.
It must be combined with ho sin sul, hyungs and free sparring to be effective.


----------



## JasonS (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree Montecarlodrag completely. One Steps are not complete answer to any kind of defense. I see them as a way of forming habit and reaction times.




Montecarlodrag said:


> 1 step sparring is very useful when trained correctly.
> It's not a complete or standalone system and it doesn't work by itself.
> It is to develop an instinctive response against an attack, trying to cover most situations and circumstances.
> It must be combined with ho sin sul, hyungs and free sparring to be effective.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 17, 2012)

Montecarlodrag said:


> 1 step sparring is very useful when trained correctly.
> It's not a complete or standalone system and it doesn't work by itself.
> It is to develop an instinctive response against an attack, trying to cover most situations and circumstances.
> It must be combined with ho sin sul, hyungs and free sparring to be effective.


Agreed, a very important training tool at first.


----------

